# Two for south ga.



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2012)

Here are two of my big tactical/survival knives that are going to south Ga. to a couple Woody's members.CPM-154~ 1/4 in. thick 2in. wide and 12in. long~ Grooved green canvas micarta with red liners and double mosaic pins.the sheath has a diamond sharpening rod and a fire steel with a hand turned brass end.The lanyard has a 3 beam mini lite.and the sheath has 8ft.of para-cord attached to the end.Thank you for looking


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 13, 2012)

Mighty fine work Raleigh. Beautiful


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful knife & case and i like the little extras. Do the holes in the blade serve any purpose like using the knife as a spear?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2012)

Great looking knifes


----------



## John I. Shore (Jul 13, 2012)

Good lookin pair there.  Great work.

John I.


----------



## marknga (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen and yes thats what the holes in the gaurd and the double lanyard holes are for


----------



## jww (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome work as always Mr. Tabor!


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice work.  Put me on your list for one.  Thanks.


----------



## MoblMec (Jul 13, 2012)

Now these are my kjnd of knives. I might have to kinda borrow this style a little if I may ?!!!
MoblMec


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

I do believe they will get most any job done!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you;Travis -Atrfuldodger- Shug-John-Jeffry-Tim -MoblMec- Hank- Keebs


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2012)

MoblMec be glad to send you a pattern if you will send me your info


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful knives Raleigh.  I have 2 like these that U made me...where can I get those mini-lights and diamond sharpening rods...I already have the fire starter sticks!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2012)

Bob ill get you some info and send it to you ~Raleigh


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 13, 2012)

I look forward to seeing the finished yellow beauty.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2012)

Bob the lites are black crater lights and you can get them on line from several different places ,The diamond sharpener can be found at Academy Sports  (they are smith brand) Hope this helps ~Raleigh


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Those are nice RT good work


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jul 13, 2012)

Great packages RT. Loven the yellow one too! Danny


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice work RT. A beautiful package . Scott


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you;Joe -James-Danny-Scott


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 14, 2012)

Great job! Rambo would be PROUD to have either of those awsome knives Mr. RT....Doug


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2012)

Love my version of that knife Raleigh!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 15, 2012)

Doug & Tim; thank you guys


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 24, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Bob the lites are black crater lights and you can get them on line from several different places ,The diamond sharpener can be found at Academy Sports  (they are smith brand) Hope this helps ~Raleigh



Thank you sir!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 24, 2012)

Geez!  I missed this post too!  Good work Raleigh!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice work on the large camp knives


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 3, 2012)

Bob-Dennis-Scott ;thank you for the kind words


----------



## Stewcat (Aug 3, 2012)

*eye catching*

Those big ones are nice, but that little yellow one in the back really catches my eye!  All three are great RT


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 3, 2012)

Stewcat thank you sir.The yellow one went to the same guy that ordered the 2 big ones.I have another yellow one in the works


----------

